# Say Hello to TATA INDICOM's FUP [Fair Usage Policy]



## red_devil (Mar 5, 2009)

Well well, we all just got luckier. After AIRTEL introduced its Fair Usage Policy, its now the turn of TATA INDICOM. 




> *TCISL Fair Usage Policy (TCISL FUP)*
> 
> The evolving internet broadband scenario in India necessitates the management of limited high-speed bandwidth and network resources in the larger interests of Customers. In line with the practice followed by major international Internet Service Providers and in its continuous endeavor to provide best possible Broadband Internet experience to all its customers, TCISL adopts a Fair Usage Policy (TCISL FUP) with an intent to ensure that the excessive bandwidth usage by a small segment of customers does not impact service quality for a large set of customers.
> 
> ...


. 





though the limit on the "unlimited" connection is much better than AIRTEL's, TATA Indicom's  terms and conditions say that they reserve the right to SUSPEND account 



This $UCKS



SOURCE : *www.tataindicombroadband.in/termsconditions.html#new11


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 5, 2009)

wtf !! fair usage policy on tata indicom .... then surely other isp's will follow soon.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 5, 2009)

^only a matter of time before everyone follows suite


----------



## amol48 (Mar 5, 2009)

ok now that means other will also follow the suit..  So say bye bye to UL downloads now 

I hope BSNL will not follow this however, being a public ltd... but who knows!

Offtopic: I am really feeling good now that I am leaving India and moving to US


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 5, 2009)

red_devil said:


> though the limit on the "unlimited" connection is much better than AIRTEL's, TATA Indicom's  terms and conditions say that they reserve the right to SUSPEND account This $UCKS


Ya their D/L caps r higher than Airtel but Terms and Conditions are not al all acceptable.
This is extreme...

And none is there to hear us...
What happened to dat online petition we signed for Airtel FUP 

Hey, FUP  == (Fcuk U People)...yeh bhi ho sakta hai...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 5, 2009)

^ BSNL  WILL follow suite.


Limited "UNLIMITED" Broadband will happen only in India.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 5, 2009)

ohh great, it's time UL becomes L. 
And now even Airtel has been rumored to set a limit on Airtel GPRS.


----------



## amol48 (Mar 5, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ BSNL  WILL follow suite.
> 
> 
> Limited "UNLIMITED" Broadband will happen only in India.



Well then we will be the first country in the world to be having the first wonder of the online world!


----------



## hellknight (Mar 5, 2009)

@amol48.. 
Moving to US will result in thousands of lawsuits against you.. RIAA and MPAA will be at your service.. moving to Sweden will help though...

Ek to pehli hi India main speed ki lagi padi hai.. and upar se yeh bakwaas.. I'm gonna vote for BJP this summer so as someone like Maran will come and kick Tata Indicom n Airtel's ass


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2009)

> In line with the practice followed by major international Internet Service Providers



Why don't they provide the speeds at a comparable rate to 'major international Internet Service Providers'? Bunch of losers!



> to ensure that the excessive bandwidth usage by a small segment of customers does not impact service quality for a large set of customers.



Why should ANY customer of ANY segment suffer coz your infrastructure is too crappy to support them?



> Taking into consideration the maximum reasonable usage required by the average user



Who the f**k are YOU to decide 'reasonable usage'? And who do you think is an 'average user'? I paid for a UL connection. You should have looked up the meaning of 'unlimited' before taking on truckloads of customers and then implementing this sh*tty deal.



> Upon such violation of FUP, TCISL shall contact the Customer suggesting for reduction in usage or upgrade to a higher bandwidth plan.



So that means those stupid customer service representatives will be calling up every 10 days to say 'You have used 3GB of your 5GB limit. Would you like to upgrade to a higher bandwidth plan?'. Get f**king lost, twerp.



> Despite the above, if the customer fails to upgrade to a high speed plan



Oh, so its all about looting more money from your customers. Should have known.



> TCISL reserves the right to suspend or terminate the customer’s account immediately without prejudice to other rights available to TCISL under these Terms and Conditions



And does no one give a damn about the rights of the customers? You bunch of jerks. Go jump off a cliff and die.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 5, 2009)

^^
Funny read. 
But we better do something about this F(ucked Usage Policy fast. Like a campaign, or awareness drive or something to get this stupid gr@p to the media, TRAI or somebody before this is active on all networks


----------



## red_devil (Mar 5, 2009)

hellknight said:


> @amol48..
> Moving to US will result in thousands of lawsuits against you.. RIAA and MPAA will be at your service.. moving to Sweden will help though...
> 
> Ek to pehli hi India main speed ki lagi padi hai.. and upar se yeh bakwaas.. *I'm gonna vote for BJP this summer so as someone like Maran will come and kick Tata Indicom n Airtel's ass*




yeah US main $hitty legalities....and here its bull$hitty "Fair Usage Policy" .. PICK YOUR POISON 

and even if BJP comes to power and they have their minister, that person wont be a 'aasmaan se tapka hua' person ... a few moneybags moving around and he'll legalize it 

no use in trusting politicians to do a fair job...atleast not in India


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 5, 2009)

Believe it or not, lot of ISPs abroad also do this. The only thing is, they don't make this public. So, in case you download 100GB in half a month and your plan provides you 8Mbps, you are quietly downgraded to around 6Mbps. All this is done, "to keep piracy in check". I heard this from one of my friend.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd be happy to downgrade to 6Mbps. First provide the speeds and infrastructure like abroad and then we'll talk about it.

So I guess the Airtel petition means squat now.

. . . . into the dumper.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 5, 2009)

hell yeah.. give me 8 Mbps at this rate and cut it down to 4 Mbps when i'll cross 50 GB..  i'll be more than happy


----------



## din (Mar 5, 2009)

The limits of TATA are much better than Airtel, but that does not mean they are right in limiting the usage.

Unlimited is unlimited. If they cap it, then why the heck they call it unlimited ?


----------



## red_devil (Mar 5, 2009)

hellknight said:


> hell yeah.. *give me 8 Mbps at this rate* and cut it down to 4 Mbps when i'll cross 50 GB..  i'll be more than happy




i'm not as greedy as you are...so let them take a 100 extra from me and give that 8Mbps line.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm happy to give Rs. 1000 per month for 4 Mbps.. even 2 Mbps..


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2009)

phreak0ut said:


> Believe it or not, lot of ISPs abroad also do this. The only thing is, they don't make this public. So, in case you download 100GB in half a month and your plan provides you 8Mbps, you are quietly downgraded to around 6Mbps. All this is done, "to keep privacy in check". I heard this from one of my friend.


well that happens in already established high speed infrastructures to cope up with demand and quality. But ours is a developing economy and no way we have reached to that segment where we can talk about FUP shite. We are not even getting broadband according to standard, now this whole dumbing down to stonage thing is bloody disgusting. 

Look at there mofo's terms


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 5, 2009)

Now what TRAI has to say about this "fair" policy?


----------



## fabler (Mar 5, 2009)

I think every ISP gonna follow this...


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Mar 5, 2009)

this is going to be followed by all private players.....hope BSNL doesnt do it. These private players want to save on money they pay for bandwidth by implementing policies like this, other international ISPs provide speeds and limits which are practical but with Indian ISPs its the opposite.....

we really need to approach TRAI , DOT as a group and make this a big big issue or else things will get worse......


----------



## Indyan (Mar 5, 2009)

This really sucks. How can u suspend an user for using excessive bandwidth on an UL plan? I am not lawyer but isnt this deceptive business practice? I wonder what the outcome would be if someone filed a case at the consumer court.

Btw, I realise you guys are infuriated but keep the conversion civil and don't use profanities.


----------



## spironox (Mar 5, 2009)

LISTEN friends !! no need to fight over the issue those giants will hike fare in more terms in a year or so or limit the bandwidth .. what we should do then ?? well revolt against them dont advice any of your friend to buy their products even if one of them is not buying imagine they are loosing customers ! 

there are idiots out there who dont understand GB MB OR say what internet is , this scheme is ripping the basic consumer right of ours .. 

say you got unlimited huh ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 5, 2009)

512KBPS with 80GB? That's loads better than AIRTEL man.

Hopefully BSNL will stay out of this.


----------



## apoorva84 (Mar 5, 2009)

totally sucks...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 5, 2009)

\pwnd/


----------



## mrbgupta (Mar 5, 2009)

Ahh even 64 kbps and 128 kbps are broadbands ?


----------



## hullap (Mar 5, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> 512KBPS with 80GB? That's loads better than AIRTEL man..


and the account suspension?


----------



## iMav (Mar 5, 2009)

TATA ki ********************

On second thought, I won't be going over 808gigs a month any way. So its OK for now.


----------



## rajhot (Mar 5, 2009)

mrbgupta said:


> Ahh even 64 kbps and 128 kbps are broadbands ?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 5, 2009)

It's time for you people to actually buy something.. How funny people are protesting since this limits their capacity of stealing.. Definitely the policy is fair enough.

at 512Kbps you can download 165.89 GB/month max and the limit is 80GB. Man, how much do you guys want?


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 5, 2009)

Keep a track on the news, I am sure even MTNL will come up with this sh1t sooner or later. Assclowns!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> It's time for you people to actually buy something.. How funny people are protesting since this limits their capacity of stealing.. Definitely the policy is fair enough.
> 
> at 512Kbps you can download 165.89 GB/month max and the limit is 80GB. Man, how much do you guys want?


Why not name it limited instead of unlimited ? Everyone will be happy then


----------



## amol48 (Mar 6, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> It's time for you people to actually buy something.. How funny people are protesting since this limits their capacity of stealing.. Definitely the policy is fair enough.
> 
> at 512Kbps you can download 165.89 GB/month max and the limit is 80GB. Man, how much do you guys want?



it;s not about how much WE want. But if we let them today do this, tomorrow they will limit it to (who knows 10GB) WTF this is man! I-WILL-DOWNLOAD-AS-MUCH-AS-I-WANT! Who are they to decide that!

If they can;t afford then either don give such plan or hike it;s price. WTF do they mean by 'will get suspended'! The only thing that they want is CHEAT their customer as many of them don understand the technical meaning of 'bandwidth'.

Fair usage policy is fair ONLY for companies and NOT customers.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow.. Dial-Up FTW!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> It's time for you people to actually buy something.. How funny people are protesting since this limits their capacity of stealing.. Definitely the policy is fair enough.
> 
> at 512Kbps you can download 165.89 GB/month max and the limit is 80GB. Man, how much do you guys want?



Err... I paid for an unlimited connection. The ISP charged me for an unlimited connection. Once that is done, why am I being limited in the amount of data that I can download? Why should I suffer for the inadequacies of my ISP? Why was I not informed about the possibilities of implementing such a scheme when I was promised an 'unlimited' connection?


----------



## krates (Mar 6, 2009)

well i hope that reliance does not come up with these fcuking plans..


----------



## utsav (Mar 6, 2009)

iMav said:


> TATA ki ********************
> 
> On second thought, I won't be going over *808gigs* a month any way. So its OK for now.



u r not gonna cross that in india atleast for the next 4 years


----------



## amol48 (Mar 6, 2009)

utsav said:


> u r not gonna cross that in india atleast for the next 4 years



I don think so.. I already crossed that looong ago!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 6, 2009)

let see wat now reliance and bsnl implement


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 6, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> It's time for you people to actually buy something.. How* funny people *are protesting since this limits their capacity of stealing.. Definitely the policy is fair enough.
> 
> at 512Kbps you can download 165.89 GB/month max and the limit is 80GB. Man, how much do you guys want?



^^ wonder why people write posts like this ... maybe a case of desperately seeking attention disorder ....

we are *funny people* coz we dont buy anything ,,, once we people start buying we become like you .... dont assume that everyone is here for d/l warez & illegals on the net .... plz . nd even if they r doing that its no reason for the isps to make stupid policies like this !!!!!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 6, 2009)

ISP Terrorism !


----------



## sohancool (Mar 6, 2009)

Hope they do not put limits on the quick power plans..i have the night plan activated on that


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

Can't we go to Consumer Court?


----------



## max_demon (Mar 6, 2009)

hope bsnl dont do anything like that


----------



## paroh (Mar 6, 2009)

I think it is not at all fair.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 6, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Wow.. Dial-Up FTW!


Hehehe...


----------



## harry10 (Mar 6, 2009)

Was thinking of switching to Tata due to airtel's crap FUP and now this!
Guys any idea if BSNL Evdo is a good solution and is it available in delhi, cant find any link?


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 6, 2009)

phreak0ut said:


> Believe it or not, lot of ISPs abroad also do this. The only thing is, they don't make this public. So, in case you download 100GB in half a month and your plan provides you 8Mbps, you are quietly downgraded to around 6Mbps. All this is done, "*to keep privacy in check*". I heard this from one of my friend.


What??

How much will be the speed on Airtel Mobile Office(U?L plan) after a user crosses the allocated limit? 10kbps??

Instead of relying on online petitions, users should complaint to TRAI. It doesn't hesitate in taking actions in case a service provider is crossing the limits.


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 6, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> What??
> 
> How much will be the speed on Airtel Mobile Office(U?L plan) after a user crosses the allocated limit? 10kbps??
> 
> Instead of relying on online petitions, users should complaint to TRAI. It doesn't hesitate in taking actions in case a service provider is crossing the limits.



Oops! My bad. Sorry, it's PIRACY, not privacy. Edited the original post.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 6, 2009)

Someone having copy of guidelines issued by TRAI  for better Internet/ broadband service issued on Mar 2? 

There site is screwed up and I am unable to download it from *www.trai.gov.in/PressReleases_content.asp . 
*www.trai.gov.in/`WriteReadData/trai/upload/misc/102/Guidelines2mar09.pdf` is not a valid link

______________________

EDITED


> 4.     In order to ensure sufficient bandwidth for provisioning of good
> quality of service to their subscribers, all service providers (ISPs,
> UASLs, CMSPs, BSOs) providing Internet/broadband services are
> advised to use contention ratios better than listed below for different
> ...



*www.trai.gov.in/WriteReadData/trai/upload/misc/102/Guidelines2mar09.pdf 

I think that's the reason service providers are using such practices. They are not interested in upgrading their infrastructure but are ready to stop users from using the service that they have paid for. So in near future, to suppress consumers' anger, ISPs might stop providing plans tagged UNLIMITED USE as such practices are not acceptable for these.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 6, 2009)

WTF ??


i think the IT minister should step sown...


man this is crazy...


they wont provide or say upgrade to higher speed but they are taking steps to downgrade the usuage...


this is bull ****,,,


and what can we people do ???


i think its time to start protest...

fill the forums... youtube , blogs... if possible write to hindu editor... , all major newspaper....


lets fight...


----------



## amol48 (Mar 6, 2009)

During the times of recession they want to run away with the cost of infrastructure upgradation but that doesn't give them right to do this!

I wonder if Reliance would ever do this? They have a fibre optic network! Also I think BSNL will stay away from this.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 6, 2009)

hullap said:


> and the account suspension?


Haa woh bhi "hehe"

But I havn't downloaded 80GB in my whole life, what will I download in a month?


----------



## fabler (Mar 6, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Haa woh bhi "hehe"
> 
> But I havn't downloaded 80GB in my whole life, what will I download in a month?



perfect figure.. 80GB. how you come to know that ?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 6, 2009)

Screw them here: *pcworld.in/india/features/5865617/Broadband/Broadband_Survey_2009


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 7, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> WTF ??
> 
> 
> i think the IT minister should step sown...
> ...


Whats the point if we do all the things you mentioned. Did anything happen to "Airtel fair sh1t policy"? We made petitions, created forums/community/groups, wrote letters to TRAI and Airtel chairman. What happened in the end? Nothing na. Same is going to happen now also, all we can do is accept the sh1ty policy and live with it, cause this country is hopeless in this case. -.-


----------



## kalpik (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ They changed the limits on FUP to a GREAT extent!


----------

